# Problème affichage téléchargements



## helenapolka (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Pouvez-vous m'aider ? J'ai fait une manoeuvre intempestive qui s'est soldée par un
affichage en forme de croissant des téléchargements. Je ne sais comment revenir à l'affichage classique.
J'ai fait une capture de mon écran dont ci-dessous la photo.

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement

H.P.


----------



## Breizh44 (7 Janvier 2012)

t'aurais pas fait un truc genre clic droit sur le dossier téléchargement-affichage-éventail?


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2012)

J'veux pas être méchant....... mais franchement, y'a pas à chercher long, même quand on connait pas, pour trouver d'où vient le problème....... 

T'as pas fini d'en poster des questions à ce rythme là....


----------



## Fìx (30 Janvier 2012)

iuse a dit:


> et bla et bla et bla



Et tes 7 messages en 7 ans, ils ont servis uniquement à ce genre de com' ou ça t'es arrivé de résoudre le problème de quelqu'un? Nan parce que, contrairement à c'qu'on pourrait penser, les miens n'ont pas toujours servi à ce genre de com'... Il m'est même arrivé [tu vas pas le croire] d'aider et même... et même.... de résoudre les problèmes de quelques uns!... Si si! Qui l'eu cru hein?! 


Pour mon message ici présent :


D'une, la réponse avait déjà été donnée (réponse que j'aurai donnée moi aussi si ça n'avait pas été le cas)
De deux, ce message avait un but pédagogique. Il incitait à c'que la personne cherche un peu par elle même lorsqu'elle est confrontée à un problème. Non pas parce que ça m'fait chier d'y répondre, mais parce qu'en cherchant et en trouvant les réponses par soit même, d'une on fouille un peu son ordi et donc on se familiarise avec lui, de deux, la solution reste ancrée dans sa tête!

Edit : Don't feed ze troll


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2012)

heum heum heum... Calmos les zamigos, merci.



Fìx a dit:


> Il m'est même arrivé [tu vas pas le croire] d'aider et même... et même.... de résoudre les problèmes de quelques uns!... Si si!


Ouais ouais ouais. T'as des preuves ? 

Edit : ha ok, je viens juste de capter qu'*iuse* n'était même pas la personne qui avait posé la question initiale.
Un message bidon après presque un mois, à supprimer quoi.


----------

